# Soil!!!!



## Micola (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm a newbie to this art and I would like to know if you can re-use soil?.
I am using a organic soil called Power Flower that I bought from our loco Indoor plant store up here in No. Ca. and Its got a 90 day reserve of nutes. My Q is, can I use old soil for the base(up to 6", the used soil still looks really good) to fill my 3 gal. pots and and fill the remainder with new potting soil of the same brand?.   In 2 weeks I will start flowering and will start feeding it nutes anyways, so in theory what the old soil dosen't have I will be feeding it any ways !!!   I hope I get my point across??  Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Micola...


----------



## skunk (Dec 30, 2005)

you can if you want to take a chance on getting some kind of fungus  or diseases that other  plants carry. but i wouldnt chance it not even same container thats been used unless you thoughly wash in alcohol. and this applies if your incenuating that you grew a plant in the old soil when you say used  soil.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey I live in NorCal and use Power Flower!

During veg I add a bit of chicken shit tea and during flowering I add bat shit tea.  When the pot is harvested, I have no idea how much of what is still in there.

It's probably safe to re-use, but just to be on the safe side, I wouldn't.  I do re-use it however for my "regular" garden, mixed in with new stuff.


----------



## Micola (Dec 31, 2005)

Skunk/Ganja, ahh the wisemen of the site!!!  Great addvice, thank you both. New soil 4 new crops and re-cycle old in next spring's garden !!!.
 You can't learn if you don't ask ...


----------



## skunk (Jan 1, 2006)

whoa ho no , not me  its ganga / hick . i answer the questions i learn by reading post/answers in this forum plus alot more reading on marijuana . ganga andhick are the exsperienced  ones not to leave out a few more . i just try to  alleviate there carpal tunnel by justifying answers they have answered to another newbe in the past. or by reading up on it . i appreciate it though . i give credit where credit is due and i owe them alot . insane,hick ,ganga  and columbian connection wherever he is hiding .


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Jan 2, 2006)

im not trying to haggle anyone but...  There is a search link on the top of the page that looks through all of the forums past threads.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2006)

really" that is cool man . but i guess it is not accepted by you if other people read and pay attention and learn by it without having to go to a search link .im sure if i need it sometime in future i will try it. but what will that accomplish ? to me that is  just an excuse for bad memory . i would much rather pay attention and remember what other peoples problems are so i may answer them in person not bye hey wait a min i know that answer hang on let me get on the internet and find my search link .  i am a  2 in a half year grower  i am not a profesional yet . but guaran dam tee you it is in my best intentions to try to be . ps if your not trying to so call haggle anyone i would like to  know what your intent was to reply to this post in such a manner .    ps if i just took it the wrong way i apoligize to you. i just feel like that was an insult of my intelligance.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Jan 3, 2006)

you took it the wrong way skunk i meant no offense.  I was just trying to let people in on another tool to have their questions answered.  sorry if i didnt phrase it correctly.


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2006)

okay well then  i apoligize again to you nugz .woke up wrong side of bed i guess .and frustrated as hell that i figured out how to use new camera but cant figure out yet how to get it in the forum like i did the webcam .ill get it though .


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Jan 4, 2006)

New camera eh?  Cant wait to see the pics of your ww and ww x erasers! Gonna be sweet once you figure it out good luck!


----------



## skunk (Jan 5, 2006)

nahh there just babies right now but what amazes me it that it is the only strain i have raised that came out of the seed with 4 leaves. but i do have other unknown strains. that are about ready to flower . trying to get as bushy as weeddogs ww mother that he showed pics of . another 2 weeks ill be there hopefully . dont have alot of time just here and there 5 min or so to mess with camera a day so get on it here in a few .


----------

